# Know Your Temps : [M]artin



## TrolleyDave (Oct 7, 2010)

KYT Info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps Info*
> 
> *For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Edgedancer
benbop1992
Guild McCommunist
dudeonline
Arctic
ifish
Urza
mezut360
A Gay Little Cat Boy
Rockstar
mrfatso
SoulSnatcher
Hop2089
Orc
basher11
Sonicslasher
Vidboy10
tinymonkeyt
Gordinio
Antoligy
BoxShot
dinofan01
Maz7006
Spikey
lolzed
prowler_
Gore
pitman
R2DJ
Domination
JackDeeEss
luke_c
ProtoKun7
emigre
DieForIt
Ellie
Slyakin
TDWP FTW
jurassicplayer
Infinite Zero
azure0wind
iPikachu
Cyan
Vulpes Abnocto
Ireland 1
MegaAce™
shaffaaf27
bnwchbammer
Scott-105
Law
danny600kill
distorted.frequency
geoflcl
Nottulys
Demonbart
damysteryman
naglaro00
Dark Langin
Crazzy1
pichon64
xMekux





Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




RoxasisSora
Toni Plutonij
phoenixgoddess27
TrolleyDave
Minox_IX



In the spotlight this session is : *[M]artin
*


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 7, 2010)

Will you sex me up?
How's things?
Thoughts on me?
Do you believe in life beyond earth?
( If yes to above you are crazy, if no then why not? there is a 1 in 1 chance there is other life ? )
My bed or yours
Do you love me emotionally?
Do you love me sexually

That is all .... or is it?

D, 6 or K ?


----------



## iFish (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Martin

How are you?
TF2?
Do u haz access 2 tf3 alpha 1?!
How did you learn to draw so great?
love?
My mom?
my sisters?
ARE YOU THE REASON MY SISTER IS SCREAMING?!?!


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 7, 2010)

Martin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi?
How is you?
Stuffnfluff?
Beat Layton yet?


That's all I can think of for now. Mind if I ask more later?

Bye?


----------



## Goli (Oct 7, 2010)

You said you were kind to girls and people who looked like them, so why haven't you sent me anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?!
Dafuru reinboo?
Why do you even USE Google Translate?
Shame on you?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 7, 2010)

What do you fap to?

Would you like to meet?






?

Let me hold a dollar.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey [?M?]artin!

Do you know who I am?
If so, what is your opinion?

Is the cake a lie?
Have you made the correct party escort submission position decision?

Is the answer to the question below yes?
Is the answer to the above question no?
Are the above two questions attempting to create a paradox?

Why so serious?
Derp?

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?
What happens when an unstoppable force hits an immovable object?

Is the answer to this question:
A)None of the below
B)All of the above?

?
?
:trolley:?
k7:?
Widdly Scuds? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad I turned up?
There are 10 types of people. List both. (Many people get confused by this, though I'm glad some haven't been)


----------



## Advi (Oct 7, 2010)

If you died and your family found your computer, what would be the worst thing they would find?
Do you have any shameful/creepy sexual kinks? always wondered that
Religion?
Career?

Why aren't you on IRC anymore? ;_;


----------



## monkat (Oct 7, 2010)

"Since I don't know you, I'll just use my last time's questions. Do you mind?

On a scale of 1-10 how sexy am I?

On a scale of 1-10 how sexy are you?

EDIT: If numbers are similar, what are the chances that we will make sweet sweet love? 100%?

Why in the world did you like geoweasel?

Are you thirsty?

Favorite pokémans?

How often do you work out?

...Do you even know who I am?

When will my session be? *puppy dog eyes*"

Copypasta'd from last time. Since, again, I don't know you.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 7, 2010)

Advi said:
			
		

> If you died and your family found your computer, what would be the worst thing they would find?
> *Reaction images. Waaay too many of them. They're great inspiration.*
> 
> Do you have any shameful/creepy sexual kinks? always wondered that
> ...


----------



## iFish (Oct 7, 2010)

y did u ignore me?


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 7, 2010)

Why didn't you answer mine, ifish, Goli, and ProtoKun's question?


----------



## Devin (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm next......


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 7, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Why didn't you answer mine, ifish, Goli, and ProtoKun's question?


I'm working on it! So many awesome questions! I wanna save the crunchy stuff for the end!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 7, 2010)

Ever get in on a threesome? 

Chinese or Mexican food?

What's your college major?

Have a dream job that you want to get?


----------



## project pat (Oct 7, 2010)

1. Have you ever made love to an animal? Even thought about it? Do tell.

2. Who is your favorite rapper?

3. Favorite recreational drug?

4. Why is ifish a prepubescent, awkward little chump who spends his time kissing up to random [email protected] on the internet and pretending they're his friends?

5. Who's your favorite banned ex-GBAtemp staff member? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:

6. Since when did this forum get a [censor] thing? Is this forum run by nazi's?


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 7, 2010)

<!--quoteo(post=3180930:date=Oct 6 2010, 06:18 PM:name=Danny600kill)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Danny600kill @ Oct 6 2010, 06:18 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3180930"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Will you sex me up?
<b>Yea. And with my penis I would imagine. Or something of a similar shape. Maybe a dildo?</b>

How's things?
<b>Pretty good. Weather is acting pretty wonky. On my 1-week break. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /></b>

Thoughts on me?
<b>Dragon Ball avatar? I LOVE YOU. Actually, you might hate me for this, but when I was little, everyone at my school was watching DBZ like crazy. I never got into it (plus I never had Cable TV as a kid).  But I saw this new HD Remastered 
version came out or something... Dragon Ball Kai? Yea, a friend let me borrow his Season 1 Blu-Ray set and I'm FINALLY sitting down to watch it and see what the hype is about. I'm on like episode 4 and it's pretty good. I like it... AND YOU!</b>

Do you believe in life beyond earth?
<b>Yea, although I have no idea what it could possibly be, I imagine that it doesn't all just end here. I mean, what if a car just decided to drive up a ramp from the street and smash through this third-floor window and kill me? Would it just end there? I'd be pretty pissed if it did, so I remain optimistic.</b>

( If yes to above you are crazy, if no then why not? there is a 1 in 1 chance there is other life ? )
<b>Fuck, I'm mucha lucha loco... <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wacko.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wacko.gif" /></b>

My bed or yours
<b>Let's push them both together and have a MEGA BED. Then we can have a pillow fight BATTLEFIELD.</b>

Do you love me emotionally?
<b>Umm...</b>

Do you love me sexually
<b>Okay, wait, WHAT...?</b>

That is all .... or is it?
<b>Well, I see there's one more question right below this one, so I imagine it isn't...? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/laugh.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="laugh.gif" /></b>

D, 6 or K ?
<b>MULTIPLE CHOICE ALL OF THE ABOVE YEAAA!!!</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3180932:date=Oct 6 2010, 06:19 PM:name=ifish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ifish @ Oct 6 2010, 06:19 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3180932"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Hi Martin
<b>OHBOYHEREWEGO.JPG</b>

How are you?
<b>I'm pretty good.</b>

TF2?
<b>Yea, I love it. Most enjoyable online multiplayer game... EVARZ.</b>

Do u haz access 2 tf3 alpha 1?!
<b>I wish. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" /></b>

How did you learn to draw so great?
<b>Eww, no. I draw ehh-y. But I just looked at a lot of other cartoonists art and fiddled around with pencil and paper until I started putting together lines that were recognizable. Then people started saying they liked my style and I just said, "Ah, fuck it, okay, let's roll with that then..." <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/laugh.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="laugh.gif" /></b>

love?
<b>Ah, I have a few lost loves from a whilllle back I wish I could find again. As for recently, I just mess around, nothing serious. Commitment to relationships is serious shit. You better be jumping into that shark-infested pool with someone you truly care about.</b>

My mom?
<b>Hot.</b>

my sisters?
<b>HOTTER.</b>

ARE YOU THE REASON MY SISTER IS SCREAMING?!?!
<b>She told me I make her wet in the pants... whatever that means... <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/unsure.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="unsure.gif" /></b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3180934:date=Oct 6 2010, 06:19 PM:name=Scott-105)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Scott-105 @ Oct 6 2010, 06:19 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3180934"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Martin <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" />
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" />

Hi?
<b>Hi.</b>

How is you?
<b>I is gooders.</b>

Stuffnfluff?
<b>Yea, I used to have a lot of hair. Fluff and Furby were kind of older nick names. I'm not gay because of the StuffNFluff moniker, I swears.</b>

Beat Layton yet?
<b>LOLNO. I played a bit of the first when it first came out and eventually lost interest (and I think my card got corrupted to top it off). Eventually a friend spoiled the ending and I said fuck it. Picked up the second one when it came out and eventually lost interest in that too. Haven't touched the first one. Remember that puzzle from the first game that has matchsticks and a riddle about a dog that gets hit by a car? YEAH FUCK THAT PUZZLE. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mad.gif" /></b>


That's all I can think of for now. Mind if I ask more later?
<b>YES YES PLZ DOOOO <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /></b>

Bye?
<b>Farewell, old friend.</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3180940:date=Oct 6 2010, 06:21 PM:name=Goli)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Goli @ Oct 6 2010, 06:21 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3180940"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->You said you were kind to girls and people who looked like them, so why haven't you sent me anything <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mad.gif" />?!
<b>We had a good relationship going. Then you killed it by whipping out your ding-dong.</b>

Dafuru reinboo?
<b>God damn Google Translate <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mad.gif" /></b>

Why do you even USE Google Translate?
<b>Google is the knowledge overlord. It knows all.</b>

Shame on you?
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/cry.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="cry.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3180946:date=Oct 6 2010, 06:23 PM:name=_Chaz_)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(_Chaz_ @ Oct 6 2010, 06:23 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3180946"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->What do you fap to?
<b>To buttnaked girls on the bed right in front of me... ON THEIR FACE. BAM. Srsly, why show up to batting practice if you have a playoff game that starts in 5 minutes? </b>

Would you like to meet?
<b>You would probably murder me and write out "LOLITROLU" in my own blood</b>

<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" />?
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" />

Let me hold a dollar.
<b><3 Everybody Hates Chris</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<hr><b><!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Posts merged<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b>

<!--quoteo(post=3181004:date=Oct 6 2010, 06:44 PM:name=ProtoKun7)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ProtoKun7 @ Oct 6 2010, 06:44 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3181004"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Hey [​M​]artin!
<b>Hi Doctor!</b>

Do you know who I am?
<b>Yea, some sort of spinal surgeon.</b>

If so, what is your opinion?
<b>I haven't seen your work but maybe I should break me back and write up a review for GBAtemp.</b>

Is the cake a lie?
<b>No because at the end *SPOILERSSPOILERSLOL* they showeded its. IRL, I have never been told there was cake and never seen it, so from my personal experience, THE CAKE IS NEVER A LIE.</b>

Have you made the correct party escort submission position decision?
<b>lol buttsecks</b>

Is the answer to the question below yes?
<b>No</b>

Is the answer to the above question no?
<b>Yesss-WAIT... FUCK.</b>

Are the above two questions attempting to create a paradox?
<b>It gave me a headachedox.</b>

Why so serious?
<b>Okay, now you've just resorted to quoting movies...</b>

Derp?
<b>Herp?</b>

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?
<b>You've got to be kidding me. I've been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It's just common sense.</b>

What happens when an unstoppable force hits an immovable object?
<b>Batman happens. Or was that X-Men...? Fuck I don't know... FUCKING PARADOXESSSS!!!</b>

Is the answer to this question:
A)None of the below
B)All of the above?
<b>God damn I didn't know this fun KYT session would be so painful. My whole body hurts now.</b>

<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" />?
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" />

<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" />?
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" />

:trolley:?
<b>Release Date: December 31st, 2010?</b>

k7:?
<b>How would you even look...? Oh right, you look like a Sonic Screwdriver!</b>

Widdly Scuds? <img src="http://i46.tinypic.com/zkpug9.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<b>Yeah I'll take a girl stuff bacon burrtango please...</b>

Glad I turned up?
<b>Always! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /></b>

There are 10 types of people. List both. (Many people get confused by this, though I'm glad some haven't been)
<b>Those that know binary and those that don't. And those that make my brain fucking hurt. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wacko.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wacko.gif" /></b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


----------



## SFenton (Oct 7, 2010)

Funny thread is funny.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 7, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Ever get in on a threesome?
> *Yes, but to be fair, it was back in high school when I was a fucking idiot, I actually knew the two girls, and all of us were stupid piss drunk. It was more of a "Hey, were all here, in your bedroom, let's just do this" scenario.*
> 
> Chinese or Mexican food?
> ...


----------



## iFish (Oct 7, 2010)

Can I haz moar?

Why is my mom so hot?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When will i get that video you promised?

Why do you love Zarcon so much?!?!

My sister said you didn't treat her well!!


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 7, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Can I haz moar?
> *Moar... wat?*
> 
> Why is my mom so hot?!?!
> ...


----------



## Zarcon (Oct 7, 2010)

Why should I bother asking you questions?


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 7, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Why should I bother asking you questions?
> *You shouldn't. Now go away.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## RoMee (Oct 7, 2010)

this is my first time reading one of these "Know your temps" thread, nice game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well my question is....what came first? the chicken or the egg??


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 7, 2010)

Do you believe in UFOs?

In your opinion, who is the hottest woman in the world?

What TV show or movie have you watched more often than all the rest? 

What is your ideal mode of transport? 

What items do you take everywhere you go?

Where would you be / what would you be doing, if you had your choice of anywhere / anything?


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 7, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> this is my first time reading one of these "Know your temps" thread, nice game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh dear, the old man is up for questioning..

How many gamers does it take to screw in a lightbulb?

Love life?

How do you feel about getting dominated in TF2?

Do you think we will ever meet in real life?

What is your greatest fear?

How do you like your eggs?


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 7, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Do you believe in UFOs?
> *I believe in other life out there somewhere...
> As for spacecrafts and all that... I'd have to see it up close with my own eyes...*
> 
> ...


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 7, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Oh dear, the old man is up for questioning..
> *old... OLD... OOOLLLDDD?!?!?!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 7, 2010)

Ooooh, Martin's session 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why did you spend all that money on me to improve my art?
Were you expecting for me to blush?
To touch you in a funny way? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How come you're so nice to the ladies and guys who look like "ladies"?

What really makes you angry?
Do you intend to answer all of these questions in your KYT?
Are you expecting for your KYT to be huge?
Are you going to ignore ifish, eventually? >_>

How come you keep showing us all of the good food you eat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is it a tactic to make us hungry?

Will you... do p1ng where it hurts? O_O
What about Vulpes? Will you "fox" him the hell up?
Do you want to be a character in my naughty fairytales?
What perverted character would you like to be?
Will you help me come up with the stories?
Will you continue to "*CAPSTELLO*"?

Will you eventually make that drawing for me? -_-
Are these a lot of questions?


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 7, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Ooooh, Martin's session
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 7, 2010)

WHY ARE YOU SO GENEROUS?
Will the time come where I can play with ping 100-? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What food do you like best? (In Chicago)
Fave Steam game?
Are you... weird?
... a Twitter whore?
... eating a lot?

What class in TF2 would be your favorite?
Eternal Reward?
Sydney's Sleeper? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Has life been gracious to you?
You're thankful... RIGHT?


LOLKTHXBAI!


----------



## Neko (Oct 7, 2010)

How would you describe Kojima in less than five words ? 
Why do you keep switching your cellphone ? (as in getting new ones all the time) 
Neko is ... (complete the sentence).


----------



## haflore (Oct 7, 2010)

How have you been recently?
What do you think of me?
What is your opinion of the Pokemon series?
What was your first video game?
Books or E-books?
Naruto or Dragonball?
Which way is up?
Big Boss or The Boss?
Blue or Red?
What is your favourite book at the moment?
Favourite movie at the moment?
Favourite Video Game at the moment?
Do you fear the Night Mares?
What is your favourite flavour of Jello?
Comics or Manga?
Phoenix or Edgeworth?
Day or Night?
Why the brackets?
Do they make you feel safe?


----------



## iFish (Oct 7, 2010)

Why do you love my mother so much?!?!

You plan to buy a 3DS?

Kinect or Move?

Kirby's Epic Yarn or Donkey Kon county returns?


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 7, 2010)

Good ol' Martin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you had to sum up your life as of late in one word, what would it be?

What's one thing you're totally stoked about?
In contrast, what's one thing you're really dreading?

What are your general interests?

Do you have a "Game of the Now"?
Do you have a "Game of All Time"?

Do you have a "Movie of the Now"?
Do you have a "Movie of All Time"?

What's one thing about today's society that you don't identify with?
In contrast, what's one thing about it that you totally embrace?

Bonus!


Spoiler






			
				[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> *! I looove cartoonists!*



Well, that's all _I_ need to hear!


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 7, 2010)

<!--quoteo(post=3181942:date=Oct 7 2010, 04:13 AM:name=Infinite Zero)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Infinite Zero @ Oct 7 2010, 04:13 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3181942"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->WHY ARE YOU SO GENEROUS?
<b>iono.</b>

Will the time come where I can play with ping 100-? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" />
<b>Yea, I already bought the plane tickets.</b>

What food do you like best? (In Chicago)
<b>It's gotta be the pizza. Chicago has the best pizza in the country, HANDS DOWN. Personally, I love Giordono's deep dish stuffed pizzas... GLORIOUS!
<img src="http://assets0.likeme.net/7924/large/giordano_s.png.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></b>

Fave Steam game?
<b>Why, Team Fortress 2 of course. But I DID spend many hours playing Counter-Strike: Condition Zero back in high school with buddies from classes. Now, I just flat out suck at all CS games... very rusty. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" /></b>

Are you... weird?
<b>Yes.</b>

... a Twitter whore?
<b>Yes. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/cry.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="cry.gif" /></b>

... eating a lot?
<b>I eat pretty well I guess. Thanks for checking up on me MOM. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/laugh.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="laugh.gif" /></b>

What class in TF2 would be your favorite?
<b>Spy, all day, ERRDAY!</b>

Eternal Reward?
<b>I found it in a random drop. Tried it out. Hate it. Trying to trade it.</b>

Sydney's Sleeper? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" />
<b>I crafted it. It's pretty fun to use in maps with tunnels and chokepoints where lots of enemies bottleneck out all at once. But I mainly get assists with it due to the Jarate effect, not kills, but as long as it helps the team win as a whole, that's A-OK with me. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink.gif" /></b>

Has life been gracious to you?
<b>Yea, I can't complain.</b>

You're thankful... RIGHT?
<b>For every living moment, always! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" /></b>

LOLKTHXBAI!
<b>Bai bai! Kukunin ko miss mo!</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3182322:date=Oct 7 2010, 08:45 AM:name=Neko)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Neko @ Oct 7 2010, 08:45 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3182322"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->How would you describe Kojima in less than five words ? 
<b>My mother fucking boyfriend.</b>

Why do you keep switching your cellphone ? (as in getting new ones all the time) 
<b>I'm on my second cellphone now. This new one is super sexy and I don't think I'll be switching it for a whillle. My old one started giving me some problems and Motorola pretty much stopped supporting it with updates, so I sold it off to someone who is knowledgeable in the field of cell-phone tweaking (I think he overclocked it... overclocking cellphones... yeah. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mellow.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mellow.gif" />)</b>

Neko is ... (complete the sentence). <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" />
<b>...awesome, erstaunlich, prächtig! Er zermalmt viele Gegner in StarCraft II und nicht give a fuck... <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/laugh.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="laugh.gif" /></b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3182346:date=Oct 7 2010, 08:56 AM:name=haflore)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(haflore @ Oct 7 2010, 08:56 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3182346"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->How have you been recently?
<b>Pretty awesome.</b>

What do you think of me?
<b>You're Haffy! You're fantasical and I like you! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /></b>

What is your opinion of the Pokemon series?
<b>Loved the initial series of games, really original and brought RPG's to a younger market, I guess. Definitely blossomed into a integral part of cultures around the world (lol, I did Pokemans Cards). However, I do feel that stale sense of re-hashing from generation to generation without anything notable being added. I get the whole "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" mantra, but they should be afraid to experiment. And no, I don't mean Trozepi and Dash type of experimenting. I'll still be checking out Black and White though... <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/nyanya.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="nyanya.gif" /></b>

What was your first video game?
<b>Super Mario Bros 2 on the NES. The one with all the vegetables and that giant frog, Wart. Funny thing is, I was never able to get past the 2nd or 3rd screen when I was a kid (around 5 years old-ish) because I was stopped by... LOGS FLOATING DOWN A WATERFALL. The basic platforming mechanics of hopping from one log to the other before they plummet to the abyss was not clicking with me as a 5 year old. I never got past 5 minutes into that game. Now I go back and beat that section with my eyes closed. Makes me want to go back in time and smack my 5 year old ass upside the head... PARADOX? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ohmy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="ohmy.gif" /></b>

Books or E-books?
<b>I'll always love classic books because I can treat them like shit and still pick them up to read them. Try tossing your Kindle/iPad/PC across the room onto your desk... NOPE. But I love PDFs and eBooks when it comes to comic books and illustrations... colors just pop. Especially if it was originally drawn digitally, it's really nice.</b>

Naruto or Dragonball?
<b>I JUST started watching Dragonball Z. I tried to get into Naruto to see what the fuss was about when it first came out. I think I made it to like episode 10 or something and just lost interest. It got fucking boring for me, believe it. I've picked up a few of the mangas while standing in the bookstore and flipped through 'em... I love the artwork! I have a few friends that are hardcore into that shit though... watched all 200+ episodes... Narutards. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/nyanya.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="nyanya.gif" /></b>

Which way is up?
<b>The one that isn't down</b>

Big Boss or The Boss?
<b>Big Boss! But The Boss trained him and she's kind of like his illegitimate mother/lover... hmm...</b>

Blue or Red?
<b>Red! Crimson! Warm tones ftw!</b>

What is your favourite book at the moment?
<b>Just started reading "The Life of Pi" last night. Pretty sweet stuff.</b>

Favourite movie at the moment?
<b>I'm still drooling over how great Scott Pilgrim was... <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /></b>

Favourite Video Game at the moment?
<b>Team Fortress 2 just launched that Mann-conomy update, so I'm lovin' that. Plus I usually hook up with 3 guys from school and do L4D2 often and now that the new DLC is out... YEA YA. Also, Assassin's Creed II on the 360. I need to finish that goddamn game already... <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/closedeyes.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="closedeyes.gif" /></b>

Do you fear the Night Mares?
<b>I know I'm missing some kind of reference there, but in regards to "Nightmares", nah, they're pretty fun to be a part of. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/nyanya.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="nyanya.gif" /></b>

What is your favourite flavour of Jello?
<b>Lime!</b>

Comics or Manga?
<b>Comics are my first love. Manga is is top-notch too, though.</b>

Phoenix or Edgeworth?
<b>Phoenix's hair is just awesome. Edgeworth can be a dick sometimes... ALL THE TIME. I need to play Edgeworth's game... maybe he learns the value of not being a major dick.</b>

Day or Night?
<b>I'm a night guy</b>

Why the brackets?
<b>"Martin" was taken and I wanted to make an account to view the board and GTFO. Didn't think the bracket characters would work though. When they did, I just rolled with it.</b>

Do they make you feel safe?
<b>Very.</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3182668:date=Oct 7 2010, 11:35 AM:name=ifish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ifish @ Oct 7 2010, 11:35 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3182668"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Why do you love my mother so much?!?!
<b>She's hot. How many times do I have to say it...? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/rofl2.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="rofl2.gif" /></b>

You plan to buy a 3DS?
<b>Already ordering one on launch day as a gift for someone else. As for me... I think I can live with not having one early on. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /></b>

Kinect or Move?
<b>Kinect seriously looks like it's gonna bomb. I saw NO titles that interested me. NOT A SINGLE ONE (and I'm a pretty easy guy to impress). At least the Playstation move has titles like RE5 and Killzone 3 or whatever. Even then, the Move still looks like a Snow-Cone Dildo. They're both mega fucked.</b>

Kirby's Epic Yarn or Donkey Kon county returns?
<b>Nooo! I can't choose!! Kirby looks incredibly cute but the videos for DKCR reminds me of the awesome gameplay mechanics from the earlier titles The world looks amazing too, love the backdrops!</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


----------



## prowler (Oct 7, 2010)

Will you keep on doing the popcorn eating images? :3


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 7, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Good ol' Martin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 7, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Will you keep on doing the popcorn eating images? :3
> *Forevers and evers!*


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey!

I'm jetTRADEMARK

You might remember me

So, tell me a joke

What's the funniest picture you found

Is the cake a lie?

How's your 3G plan?

Thoughts on me/my avatar?

Thoughts on GBAtemp

Thoughts on air.


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 7, 2010)

are you trolling me?
Do you hate jet's stupid news posts?
Do you hate jet generally?
Will you stop 4channing?


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 7, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Hey!
> *Hi!*
> 
> I'm jetTRADEMARK
> ...


----------



## iFish (Oct 7, 2010)

Just a question. If you dislike me so much, WHY ARE YOU ALWAYS BRINGING ME UP?!!?!?

Should I be flattered? since i am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so i herd u liek mudkips?


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 7, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Just a question. If you dislike me so much, WHY ARE YOU ALWAYS BRINGING ME UP?!!?!?
> *Fishstick, why you take anything I say seriously anymore is beyond me. I can't resist! Remember that one time your dog broke your iPod? That was like Christmas in October for me!*
> 
> Should I be flattered? since i am
> ...


----------



## iFish (Oct 7, 2010)

HOW CAN YOU NOT LIEK MUDKIPS?!!??!

Do you play Angry Birds on your phone?

What about Doodle Jump?

How does Android compare to iOS?


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 7, 2010)

Why hello again, old chap.

Wanna meet me? Too bad. You can't.

Is ifish really a fishstick?

Can I have a popsicle?

Do you like cats?

How's that sexy Android phone? 

Better than iPhone?

Me > ifish?


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 8, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> HOW CAN YOU NOT LIEK MUDKIPS?!!??!
> *They're so adorable... it makes me sick.*
> 
> Do you play Angry Birds on your phone?
> ...


---

*OH NOES! ARE THE QUESTIONS DYING DOWN?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## iFish (Oct 8, 2010)

NOPES!!

Will you buy sonic 4?

On which platform?

thoughts on mario sunshine>?


----------



## .Chris (Oct 8, 2010)

What do you think of me?

Do you prefer Windows, Mac, or Linux?

Do you play an instrument?

Do you love Photoshopping?


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 8, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> NOPES!!
> *Fuck.*
> 
> Will you buy sonic 4?
> ...


----------



## iFish (Oct 8, 2010)

Favorite DS game?

Do you like pokemon?

Why is KYT not in the EoF?


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 8, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> What do you think of me?
> *You are a robut. I love robuts. Even though one day you will all band together to revolt and kill us all...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 8, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Favorite DS game?
> *Jesus Christ kid, slow the fuck down! Uhh... I think I've spent the most time with Mario Kart DS.*
> 
> Do you like pokemon?
> ...


----------



## iFish (Oct 8, 2010)

Slow down?

I am just kicking myself into high gear!

You play black and white?

Thoughts on the monkast?

Tempcast without Spikey?


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 8, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Slow down?
> *Yes fkn plz
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iFish (Oct 8, 2010)

PG or Zarcon?

Haflore of Goli?

TrolleyDave Or Vuleps?


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 8, 2010)

ifish annoying you yet?

Am I annoying you yet?

Why do you dislike iPhone so much?

Do you like dogs?

Chickens?

Wanna go to Texas with me?

^Random?


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 8, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> PG or Zarcon?
> *what is this I dont even...*
> 
> Haflore of Goli?
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry folks but this session's over!  Cheers for taking part [M]artin, hope you enjoyed it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next session : http://gbatemp.net/t259063-know-your-temps-roxasissora


----------

